

Jason Calacanis: Poker ace with a Twitter problem - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/jason_calacanis_poker_ace_with_twitter_problem

======
ssharp
It's sad that this was even written.

------
mattmaroon
How do I get an invite to that game?

------
TrevorJ
If I cared about this "news" I'd be following him on Twitter.

